# I'm looking for a serious supplier - spare parts for chainsaw, trimmer, edger, etc.



## Joey1980 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi forums, well the title say all, I'm looking for a serious supplier - spare parts for chainsaw, trimmer, edger, etc. specially for Craftsman spare parts (new and past models), I know that B&T, MTD and many others manufacture them, but sometimes is almost impossible to find them here in Mexico.

What I need is, of course, a serious supplier that can support and handle all spare parts and the most nice prices and costs for shipping to Mexico, I have tried a few websites but the shipping cost is killing us (me and clients) :bang:

Thanks to all hope someone can help.
Best regards !!!


----------

